# Yanmar diesel



## SERadtke

I couldn't decide where to put this so I thought I'd start here. I have the opportunity to pick up a yanmar TK353 diesel for a decent price and had a few questions. I'm very skilled in diesel engines having been a tech for 10 years, but I'm relatively unfamiliar with Yanmars other than the name. I know the TK designation makes it from a Thermo King refer unit. What I'm wondering is, is the TK going to make getting parts a pain? Would it be suitable for a older large frame tractor swap (AC 720, Simp PowerMax)? For instance, if I need to buy a valve cover, would the valve cover from most/any 3 cyl Yanmar work, or are he TKs exclusive? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!

Shawn


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Out of my realm Shawn, even though I happen to have a Yanmar nestled in my JD, but wanted to welcome you to the forum nonetheless!


----------



## SERadtke

Thanks tractor beam. Did I put this in the right spot or is there a place that might get more ( or the proper ) exposure. Where is Hoodoo valley BTW?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

SERadtke said:


> Thanks tractor beam. Did I put this in the right spot or is there a place that might get more ( or the proper ) exposure. Where is Hoodoo valley BTW?


South of Sandpoint Idaho, Northeast of Spokane Washington. Google Earth "Vay Idaho" My place is literally under the pointer! You can see the Hoodoo creek which we live on. You can place it wherever you like, but I moved it to the Yanmar classification under Compact utility tractors to hopefully get you some greater readership! Hope it helps. I know John Deere used and still uses Yanmars exclusively in their smaller machines. You might ask a JD dealer about that. Might match up to something in their lineup that could be a readilly availible source for parts, though Deere is sure expensive!


----------



## Mickey

Don't think the engine wold be completely custom for TK but would need to know how close it measures up to Yanmar's own engines and possibly be able to find a sim sized engine from same period. Son's JD 455 has a small Yanmar of less than 1 liter in size. My tractor is almost 1.5L and physically larger. Do know that next engine size from my model was only 50cc larger and was a 4 cyl design.

I'd think part should be available but finding a source may be the issue.


----------



## winston

No on hands experience but from googling around I believe the thermo king yanmar engines have a very good parts availability. I'm doubting they can interchange with Yanmar tractor engines. If you google "thermo engine supply" you can look at some of the parts available. There is an overhaul kit for the 353 for about $560.


----------

